# New Kid w/ Loose Poop...Should I be concerned?



## Natalya (Feb 4, 2013)

I am completely new to goat raising but I really want to be a successful mommy. 

I have recently adopted two Nigerian Dwarf kids- one is 7 days today and the other is 8. They were abandoned by their moms and I am raising them on powdered goat milk replacer. I am feeding them 4 ounces every 4 hours but the younger and much smaller one doesn't always finish it. They both got BoSe, one 6 days ago and the small one only 3 days ago (the same day I got her). The lady that I got her from said that it gives them loose poop but the other has had fairly firmish poop since I got her. The little goats poop is the color and consistency of mustard and has been since I got her. Do I need to be concerned or am I just over thinking this first time goat mommy thing (which I can only relate to the same way I felt when I had my human kids)? Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Did they get colostrum soon after they were born?


----------



## Natalya (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes, they both got the colostrum replacement. I Should also add that she is quite the active little goat so I wasn't really worried until it was persisting.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

First check their temps. If temps are normal I might space the feedings out a little further.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

some kids do not do well on powder replacement..you can ween her slowly to whole cows milk (I would do both kids) from the grocery store...this might help regulate things..I had three bottle bucks that just did not do well on the replacer, they got sicker by the day......goat-link.com has a good transitional plan to go from powder to whole cows milk slowly so not to upset the tummy..just click the bottle feeding link...: ) I think you are on the right start being a good goat mommy. : )


----------



## Natalya (Feb 4, 2013)

Her temp is 104. She also has a fair bit of gas. Now what?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I'd give her a little baking soda to relieve the gas and not feed her for a bit. It sounds like she's not digesting the replacer completely before the next bottle. This will lead to entero and can be deadly real quick.

I also agree with changing over to plain whole milk from the store.


----------



## Natalya (Feb 4, 2013)

I will start the plan to switch over tonight. Thank you for all the input! Any other suggestions would be appreciated. Also, we gave her some baking soda for her upset tummy and she is NOT happy!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah, baking soda is nasty but it should help. Keep an eye on her. Is the breeder you got her from close? You might want to call and see if they have any C&D AntiTOXIN should you need it. Its not really one of those things you can wait and see, if you need it you need it NOW. You give it orally and by injection together to kill off the toxin in the belly. Most of us that have goats keep it as one of the must have items in the goats med chest.
here are a couple pages for you to read,
http://motesclearcreekfarms.com/ASP/Articles/Bottlefeeding.asp
http://goats.wetpaint.com/page/Enterotoxemia


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would give CD Antitoxin as well...2 cc sub q then repeat oral in 12 hours until she is doing fine..this will help prevent toxins from building...oops just saw crocee said the same thing : ) This is one of those meds that is good to keep on hand...: )


----------



## Natalya (Feb 4, 2013)

I read the articles but how will I know if I need the antitoxin? Is it just better to get some and give it? Can I get it at the tractor supply? The person I got her from is close and helpful but bear in mind that she has all of her abandoned babies on the milk replacer so I'm not sure how much she really knows.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

You can get the antitoxin at TSC. Make sure you get the right one though, AntiTOXIN= big bottle, Toxoid=little bottle. The antitoxin won't hurt if its not needed but sure will help if it is.

Symptoms will be bloat and crying in severe pain, death usually follows shortly thereafter. You can add a little baking soda to the next bottle and she won't object to it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yellow scours in that age, there is a good chance that its ecoli. I just lost a kid to this, I had to tube her for 5 days and she still died. Its a very fast thing so my new rule is any runs gets cd anti and scour guard. This little girl was fine the night before and almost dead the next morning, and in the end nothing could save her, you have to act fast. I also agree with the whole cows milk. I never did agree with it till I had to try it, now if I dont have goats milk they get the whole milk, no powder.


----------



## Natalya (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you for all you help. I will pick some up in the morning and adminster it to be sure. My first personal day for goaty reasons.  She acts fine so I hope that between the milk changing over and antitoxin the poop (and goat) will be fine.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Good luck! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Natalya (Feb 4, 2013)

So, I gave the electrolyte solution... The one with no poop problems thought it was great but the one with loose poop acted like it was totally disgusting. Is this a normal response? I only got her to drink one ounce.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Some don't like it cause its different and some will suck it down cause its in a bottle. Try to get her to take a bit more in 30 minutes to an hour.


----------



## Natalya (Feb 4, 2013)

She still won't eat more. Force feeding is largely unsuccessful- its like she is closing her throat and it just runs out the side. Is it like getting them to take to the bottle in the first place and I am just waiting for hunger to kick in or do I really need to push the issue? She has had nothing but 1.5 oz (probably half of which is on me) in the past 8 hours. As far as I can tell she is not dehydrated and the gas seems to be better.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I'd give her part of a normal bottle if she's still doing OK. 3 bottles a day at 6 to 8 hours apart. At this age they should be taking 6 to 10 ounces at each feeding but do the increases slowly.


----------



## Natalya (Feb 4, 2013)

She weighs less than 3 lbs. Is that a normal amount to feed for a kid this size? This morning she is lethargic (possibly due to not eating) and now she won't even take a bottle from us no matter what it is. She seems distrustful now. Hopefully she will get over that. Our TSC and Southern States didn't sell the CD antitoxin but we did get the scours treatment and a probiotic. She is still walking around the house but glaring at us with her tail down. Will she eventually just eat when she is hungry?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Take her temp to make sure its not low. If it is you need to warm her in a tub of really warm water. Placer her in a trash bag with her head sticking out and put her in the warm water but don't allow her to get wet. If she does use a blow dryer to dry her. Be careful that she doesn't get burned by the blow dryer heat.

If she still refuses to eat you may have to tube her. Also you can give her the contents of a 400IU vitamin E capsule mixed with a couple selenium tablets if you don't have Bo-Se. This will normally get her sucking reflex going.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I've never fed this much but here is Staceys feeding schedule for Nigerians
http://www.endofthelinefarm.com/bottlefeedingschedule.htm


----------



## Natalya (Feb 4, 2013)

Her temp is still between 103 and 104. I am giving her syringes orally of the electrolyte mixture. I'm not sure what else to do but keep trying this and wait.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

When was her last milk bottle?


----------



## Natalya (Feb 4, 2013)

16 hours ago. Still having the same poop but she is swallowing what I am offering in the syringe. She has had only 4 ounces in the last 16 hours though, most of those in the last two hours. She did pee a little but it was a bit thick. If she was really dehydrated wouldn't she stop peeing?


----------



## Natalya (Feb 4, 2013)

As an update, she is now wagging her tail and wandering around more. She decided that the electrolyte mix is not completely evil and drank 3 oz from the bottle willingly. However, her poop is still the same. Do I still switch to half milk half electrolyte mix tonight if the poop is still runny? What kind of poop can I expect from the electrolyte mix only.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Normal temp is 101.5 to 103.5 re-take the temp, seems a bit high, may have pneumonia starting and you may need to start antibiotics. Make sure your thermometer is working correctly or try another one.

I agree with what was said, also give some pepto 2 x a day, to get the loose stool under control. Keep the kid hydrated.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Put molasses in it!! That worked for mine. I also held him. I also gave him a little pepto too


----------



## Natalya (Feb 4, 2013)

I now have loose dark poop from both goats. I am guessing this is a side effect of the electrolyte mix? Both are bouncing around here so I am planning to begin to half it to milk soon.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

It sounds like things are looking up in the baby goat department. The electrolytes shouldn't change the poop color. It could just the the bad stuff that was working out. Soon the soft poops should turn into tiny goat pills.


----------



## Natalya (Feb 4, 2013)

Goats are quite perky and both a super hungry! When is soon as far as poop changes go? Still very runny.... I think the color change is from the vitamins.


----------



## Natalya (Feb 4, 2013)

The goat who had loose poop now has firmish goaty pellets! However, the one whose poop was fine on the milk replacer now has runny poop the color of molasses still. I am just hoping it will right itself in the next day or so...


----------

